# Pax wanting to drink in your vehicle



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

What does everyone do about this? In my state (and most that I know of) open container in a vehicle is illegal. But for some reason, whenever I tell a pax they cannot drink in my vehicle they always seemed shocked. Are some uber drivers letting their pax drink in their vehicle? Seems way too risky for numerous reason with no reward besides the possibility of a tip which seldom happens anyways.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SalCoughdrop said:


> What does everyone do about this? In my state (and most that I know of) open container in a vehicle is illegal. But for some reason, whenever I tell a pax they cannot drink in my vehicle they always seemed shocked. Are some uber drivers letting their pax drink in their vehicle? Seems way too risky for numerous reason with no reward besides the possibility of a tip which seldom happens anyways.


Let them.
But i drive Bourbon Street in New Orleans.
Chances are, they are going from one bar to another.
Or from the bar to the hotel.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Open Container is illegal in New York State. They can chug on the curb, ditch it into the weeds or we can argue about it for 5 minutes and I can collect my No Show. If a pax wants to argue it, then they can do it outside on the curb. 

Those are my only options available....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I really dont think it's a big deal.
I always let them hoping they make a mess and I can collect a nice fee.


Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

There is no food or drinks allowed in my vehicle.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I let them too! I know damn well I’d want to on the way to the party! Go nuts, have fun, keep it low and don’t get cute if popo is around. Most folks are super appreciative. The risk is low and you make a stranger’s night! C’mon. C’mon!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

i have no problem with this. Happy pax = big tit


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

I've had it happen twice, both times it's because I didn't notice the pax had a drink until after i'd started the ride. The 1st time it was a very short ride, the 2nd the pax told me she was drinking soda, I didn't push the issue. If I noticed it before the ride I'd give them an option: chug it or dump it.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

In the Kansas City area we have two sets of rules to deal with. On the Kansas side you're not allowed to have an open alcoholic beverage in the vehicle. On the Missouri side there are no rules or restrictions against it.

[NG] Owner


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

As long as they're still sober I take them. I picked up four guys headed to a bar in downtown Ft Worth, each with his red plastic cup. They were perfect riders and tipped me $20 for a 20 mile ride.

When working the TCU football games every other pax is carrying a cup. There are cops all over the place and they just look the other way.


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Happy pax = big tit


Happy driver too


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

The drunker they are = the easier to collect my cleaning fees.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SalCoughdrop said:


> What does everyone do about this? In my state (and most that I know of) open container in a vehicle is illegal. But for some reason, whenever I tell a pax they cannot drink in my vehicle they always seemed shocked. Are some uber drivers letting their pax drink in their vehicle? Seems way too risky for numerous reason with no reward besides the possibility of a tip which seldom happens anyways.


I don't care if it were perfectly legal no booze or liquids of any kind except bottled water that I give out and that's in the trunk I'll stop the car and get out of the car and give them bottles they want it that bad


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

No drinks or food except for bottled H20


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I report them and I know Lyft banned one.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

In all states it is against uber and lyft terms of service.

In California it is against the law, however some states do allow open containers.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really dont think it's a big deal.
> I always let them hoping they make a mess and I can collect a nice fee.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.


Nor do I. Then again, I never even turn my head to look at a pax let alone what they're holding. If they ask, I just tell them to keep their water below window level. Except red cups


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

An open container ticket is a maximum penalty of $250 in California. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

How does she look and is she going for the team ?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> An open container ticket is a maximum penalty of $250 in California. Just putting that out there.


Of all the stories we read here I don't recall one of a driver being fined for pax drinking in car, and I know it happens all the time.

https://hireanesquire.com/magazine/can-you-legally-drink-in-an-uber/


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I know. Don't want to be the first.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

I don't mind as long as:
1) they're not already wasted
2) it's not a glass bottle
3) if it's a red cup that it's not full

I had a couple guys last night with filled-to-the-brim red cups of a freshly made drink. I just told them to drink a little down before they got in and they were fine with it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I got my first one last night...

She got in the front...

With a plastic glass of wine...

Like she does it all the time...

When I asked her to drink it down...

Or toss it...she got upset...

What was she thinking...?

And she is from Florida...

And should know better...

They think they are at Busch Gardens...

I eventually got her to pour it out...

And we were on our way...

A bit hard to break the silence...

Butt...succeeded...and got a tip...

Funny...her husband tipped me...

I think he liked the authoritative tone...

That I put her in her place with...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Of all the stories we read here I don't recall one of a driver being fined for pax drinking in car, and I know it happens all the time.


I've never heard of anybody getting in trouble for transporting an unaccompanied minor or a child without a car seat either.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of anybody getting in trouble for transporting an unaccompanied minor or a child without a car seat either.


Well then, seems like we've been worried about all the wrong things.
It's the adults the were already drinking that get us in trouble.
Not the kids, nor adults that are currently drinking.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well then, seems like we've been worried about all the wrong things.
> It's the adults the were already drinking that get us in trouble.
> Not the kids, nor adults that are currently drinking.


Well yeah. I'd rather drive the four guys with plastic cups to the bar at 7:00pm than drive them home drunk as skunks at 1:00am.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm shutting it down at midnight now. This way I can still get my drink on, not have to with all of the drunken idiots. I usually only make about 50 bucks or less between midnight and 2:30 anyways. Not nearly worth the effort.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard of anybody getting in trouble for transporting an unaccompanied minor or a child without a car seat either.


Those things, and pax open containers, are both likely to become a problem if you get pulled over for some other reason or are in an accident.

CALIFORNIA LAWS:

*Open container:* $250 _minimum_ and a point on your record. Note that the STATE fine is $250, keep in mind Los Angeles tends to QUADRUPLE DMV fines, so I'd expect it to be 1000 or more.

*No child seat*: $500 minimum fine and a point in your record.

*Unaccompanied minor*: this is a misdemeanor, maximum $5000 fine and three months in jail.

Have fun !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Have fun !


Thanks!
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Depending on your state laws...

Letting them drink varies from the same as a DUI, to absolutely no crime at all.

*rumor has it* in vegas it's a no big deal, 


in florida however it's a felony *even for taxis* unless you are a CDL driver with a transportation company,

Your in a motor home,

or the open container is sealed outside of the drivers reach in the cargo compartment.


You really have to know your local laws.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"Man, you already know you gotta pour that out."

Almost every pax has smiled and replied "yeah I know."


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> "Man, you already know you gotta pour that out."
> 
> Almost every pax has smiled and replied "yeah I know."


I hope you're smiling when you collect that 3-star.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I hope you're smiling when you collect that 3-star.


Beats getting a point on his record.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I hope you're smiling when you collect that 3-star.


Long as I'm over the minimum needed to stay active I could care less.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

It's legal in my state, but I'd rather not. Sometimes I will let an obviously over 21 passenger drink out of a bottle or can if they're not already piss drunk, but I don't want to find out what happens if the cops find someone drinking underage in my van. Just seeing alcohol gives them justification to pull me over, card people, make me blow, all that stuff that slows down your night.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

In my car, smoking and needles are a no go, but anything else goes if you're in my trunk.


----------



## JLKC (Dec 3, 2017)

No open containers in my car. Not worth the DUI/Open container ticket I can get for their drink. I have them put their bottles in the trunk.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I tell them a $20 tip will get their drink along for the ride. I only drive till 7:00 or so and don’t encounter the drunk crowd. Most are on the way to the party.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Im happy when they do, then I can grab one of the fifths in my trunk and light the LOUD


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really dont think it's a big deal.
> I always let them hoping they make a mess and I can collect a nice fee.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.


It would be a VERY big deal if your pulled over by the cops for whatever reason and they discover the open alcohol!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ribak said:


> i have no problem with this. Happy pax = big tit


Big ti(p) ?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I really dont think it's a big deal.
> I always let them hoping they make a mess and I can collect a nice fee.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.


Oh yeah, also dont forget deactivation for breaching Uber TOS!



tohunt4me said:


> Big ti(p) ?


How big of a tip is worth dealing with the cops and/or deactivation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Of all the stories we read here I don't recall one of a driver being fined for pax drinking in car, and I know it happens all the time.
> 
> https://hireanesquire.com/magazine/can-you-legally-drink-in-an-uber/


Ive seen cars wrapped around light poles on canal street. In center. of lane divider. 
Ive seen them sit there for hours.
No police around.
Unless theres a dead body, most cops in my market are too busy to worry about open containers.

In my market
The cops are busy keeping the predators away from the tourists.
They want the tourists to be safe.
They want the tourists to have fun.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Ive seen cars wrapped around light poles on canal street. In center. of lane divider.
> Ive seen them sit there for hours.
> No police around.
> Unless theres a dead body, most cops in my market are too busy to worry about open containers.
> ...


That is very silly reasoning to use, but hey, the choice is yours.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Shakur said:


> Im happy when they do, then I can grab one of the fifths in my trunk and light the LOUD


And a Happy LOUD to you...8>)

And may your Elyssium fields be GREEN...

Rakos


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

corniilius said:


> Beats getting a point on his record.


Just don't take the ride. I never put an angry pax in my vehicle.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Me too, if I am on the way to pick up and they call me with angry or unhappy voice. I will consider canceling the ride.
Don't risk 1* rating due to stupid, idiot pax. They will blame you for every mistake they make such as the wrong pick up address ....


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't really drive the drunk crowd.
Most people that see me seem to respect me and my vehicle. 
I even once had a lady say "oh my god, I have a beer in my hand" and went to put it back or drop it in the trash before getting in my ride
It really does depend the clientele you drive around as well. Seems like suburbs have more respectful folks
Middle of city and that's where you get the shenanigans


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> It would be a VERY big deal if your pulled over by the cops for whatever reason and they discover the open alcohol!


Depending on what state your in, it's the same as a DUI.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Just remember, it's also against the TOS for using Uber or Lyft, I screen for open alcohol, they can dump it or chug it. If they do manage to sneak it in the vehicle, it's a 1 star and reported to Uber/Lyft. Any time I get a request to stop at a liquor store or dispensary, I tell them up front, if they open the sealed package, the ride is over and they are walking. I've not had a single alcohol purchase try it, I've had 2 dispensary pax try it, and in both cases I pulled to the curb and asked them to leave. Both argued about it, I tell them simply, my vehicle, my rules, as well it's the law and included in the TOS for Uber/Lyft. Usually that solves the issue.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Just remember, it's also against the TOS for using Uber


I went through the Rider TOS and specifically searched for Alcohol. There's nothing there.
Source: https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/

However, there is a section called Community Guidelines which states:



> Here are some reasons why you could lose access to Uber as a rider:
> 
> *Breaking the local law while using Uber.* For example, bringing open containers of alcohol or drugs into the car....


Source: https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/

If there is no local law barring open containers of alcohol in vehicles (like in Missouri), then there is no possibility of losing access to Uber for bringing open containers into vehicles.

My point is, Uber does not specifically prohibit open containers in Uber vehicles. They only leverage existing law, and only if applicable.

As many others have said, you have to know the laws of your own state(s). With open container, there is no one size fits all answer.

[NG]Owner


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

1) open containers are illegal in the state of CA

2) alcohol is a freaking [email protected] drug in the first place, so I don't want that stupid garbage in my car.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> 2) alcohol is a freaking [email protected] drug in the first place, so I don't want that stupid garbage in my car.


Ok grandma



upyouruber said:


> Oh yeah, also dont forget deactivation for breaching Uber TOS


How would they ever find out?



upyouruber said:


> It would be a VERY big deal if your pulled over by the cops for whatever reason and they discover the open alcohol!


They won't. 
There's no question about passengers being drunk. The only question the cop would have is if driver is drunk. 
As long as he's not, and usually knowing he's working and not partying they won't question it, no reason to search the back.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

NGOwner said:


> I went through the Rider TOS and specifically searched for Alcohol. There's nothing there.
> Source: https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/
> 
> However, there is a section called Community Guidelines which states:
> ...


Um, I'd say it's pretty cut and dried right there, and even in a state with no open container law, I suspect Uber and the cops will back any driver who refuses admittance to someone with an open container.


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

In Queensland, Australia, it is illegal to have opened alcohol container in the vehicle.
I wonder and ask myself question sometimes. Will driver can rate you after you cancel the ride early due to Pax rude, safety concern, opened alcohol container...It goes beyond my understanding when pax rate you down 1* because you ask them to leave.

There are two choices to choose

1/ Bite your tongue, swallow your pride (not your car, your rules). Smile like a monkey.

2/ "Get the F$%&*$ out of my car and have 1* then deal with so-called GreenHub to have your account reactivated.

Damn it, just realized life is not pink but I have to make it pinky to pax


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok grandma


Well first off, Grandpa might be closer.... Except I don't have any kids.

Secondly, you will never meet a 53 yo guy that lives more like, and relates better to young people.

I am however, proud to be a self thinker, and not shy about my opinions. Yes, drugs and most especially, alcohol suck balz, although I am 1000% pro cannabis.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> And a Happy LOUD to you...8>)
> 
> And may your Elyssium fields be GREEN...
> 
> ...


Rakos ! Hey ! I gave that girl in your photo a ride last week !  Lol I recognized the red bakini top  lol


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> In all states it is against uber and lyft terms of service.





upyouruber said:


> Oh yeah, also dont forget deactivation for breaching Uber TOS!





Frontier Guy said:


> Just remember, it's also against the TOS for using Uber or Lyft


UberMyth


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> UberMyth


I always heard...

That rules are made to be broken...

Isn't that still the number one rule...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> UberMyth


It's listed right here in the UBER TOS:
https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> It's listed right here in the UBER TOS:
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/
> 
> View attachment 189186


That's not TOS

That's just FAQ's.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> That's not TOS
> 
> That's just FAQ's.


Picky. I listed community guidelines which is a "plain english" description of the content covered in the legal TOS. Here's the TOS, and it is very broad ( "nothing illegal") while the community guidelines lists examples to be more clear for the lay person.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> Picky. I listed community guidelines which is a "plain english" description of the content covered in the legal TOS. Here's the TOS, and it is very broad ( "nothing illegal") while the community guidelines lists examples to be more clear for the lay person.
> 
> View attachment 189193


If you're gonna be right, I'm gonna make you work for it.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

Tennessee law is that the driver can't drink, it's legal for pax. It's technically illegal in my town, but as long as nothing gets spilled, I don't really care. I won't kick anybody out for it as long as they're being at least somewhat discreet. If they get noticed and I get pulled over, they're the ones on the hook for the fine and court costs. I'll warn them about it, but not my problem if they don't make a mess in my car.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

JonC said:


> Tennessee law is that the driver can't drink, it's legal for pax. It's technically illegal in my town, but as long as nothing gets spilled, I don't really care. I won't kick anybody out for it as long as they're being at least somewhat discreet. If they get noticed and I get pulled over, they're the ones on the hook for the fine and court costs. I'll warn them about it, but not my problem if they don't make a mess in my car.


Well now I hear in L'weeeezyanna they dun gots them drive-up cocktail bars where'n y'all kin buy a mint julip and sip it right as yer drivin'...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DrivingForYou said:


> Well now I hear in L'weeeezyanna they dun gots them drive-up cocktail bars where'n y'all kin buy a mint julip and sip it right as yer drivin'...


Yup... that's Cad E Lac...8>)

Rakos


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

corniilius said:


> There is no food or drinks allowed in my vehicle.


And... they are offended that you would have such a rule! I cancel those because I know they're going to one star me anyway.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fishchris said:


> Well first off, Grandpa might be closer.... Except I don't have any kids.
> 
> Secondly, you will never meet a 53 yo guy that lives more like, and relates better to young people.
> 
> I am however, proud to be a self thinker, and not shy about my opinions. Yes, drugs and most especially, alcohol suck balz, although I am 1000% pro cannabis.


Ok Peter Pan.
Opium is a natural Plant too.



Cableguynoe said:


> I really dont think it's a big deal.
> I always let them hoping they make a mess and I can collect a nice fee.
> 
> Hasn't happened yet.


Too many potholes.
I dont charge for spilled drinks.
Probably isnt their fault with so many potholes.


----------



## jrich6234 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ohio says "No", I say "No" - that's the end of it for me.

It is illegal to possess in public an *open container* of an alcoholic beverage. Conviction of this offense carries a maximum penalty of a $150 fine. Consumption of alcohol in a motor *vehicle* is a fourth-degree misdemeanor with maximum penalties of 30 days imprisonment or a $250 fine or both.
*Ohio's Open Container Law, O.R.C. 4301.62 -- Dayton DUI*
https://daytondui.com/ohios-open-container-law-o-r-c-4301-62/


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

No pax is going to pay your open container ticket, or the resulting insurance slam you get that lasts for years.

You're gambling with your own financial well being allowing it. For what? A $2 tip? Insane.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> It's listed right here in the UBER TOS:
> https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/anz-en/
> 
> View attachment 189186


What part don't you get?


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ok Peter Pan.
> Opium is a natural Plant too.


Until they refine the living shit out of it. But even aside from that, what's your point ? Are you saying heroine is not so bad ?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> In Queensland, Australia, it is illegal to have opened alcohol container in the vehicle.
> I wonder and ask myself question sometimes. Will driver can rate you after you cancel the ride early due to Pax rude, safety concern, opened alcohol container...It goes beyond my understanding when pax rate you down 1* because you ask them to leave.


It is actually not illegal to have opened alcohol containers in vehicles in Queensland. It is, however, unlawful to consume _any_ food or drink without the consent of the driver, or smoke at all with or without consent, in a passenger transport vehicle such as a booked hire vehicle or taxi


----------



## tinymoon (Nov 26, 2017)

https://mypolice.qld.gov.au/marybor...f-alcohol-in-public-places-info-for-tourists/

That's what I read and interpret. 
Call Southport Police here in Goldie to verify information.

They said passenger can have possession of opened alcohol container in the car provided that they don't drink but to prove that they are not drinking in the car but most of passengers already drink before getting in the car with opened alcohol in their hand.

I did send an enquiry to QLD police and wait for response.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

tinymoon said:


> https://mypolice.qld.gov.au/marybor...f-alcohol-in-public-places-info-for-tourists/


Someone seriously needs to have a talk with that Constable.

It's not unlawful to drink in a public place _unless the local authority has designated it a liquor ban area_. Also, roads, council owned property, and parks unless they're designated liquor _allowed_ areas.

But yeah, they aren't allowed to consume food or drink _at all_ unless you explicitly give permission,


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> What part don't you get?


Are you an idiot?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DrivingForYou said:


> Are you an idiot?


So, all of it?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Open Container is illegal in New York State. They can chug on the curb, ditch it into the weeds or we can argue about it for 5 minutes and I can collect my No Show.


Same in the Capital of Your Nation. The driver is held responsible and even if the container is empty, it is a violation.



corniilius said:


> I know. Don't want to be the first.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Coachman said:


> I've never heard of anybody getting in trouble for transporting an unaccompanied minor or a child without a car seat either.


..........in the Capital of Your Nation as well as in one of its Maryland suburbs and three of its Virginia...........................



Coachman said:


> I'd rather drive the four guys with plastic cups to the bar at 7:00pm than drive them home drunk as skunks at 1:00am.


Ya' know, even I do not allow open containers in my car, ya' gotta' admit to the truth of that one.............................



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Depending on your state laws... You really have to know your local laws


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



DrivingForYou said:


> Well now I hear in L'weeeezyanna they dun gots them drive-up cocktail bars where'n y'all kin buy a mint julip and sip it right as yer drivin'...


............and then do the LaFayette two step down the street.........................

Allons à LaFayette,
On peut changer le nom;
On t'appelle Madame:
Madame Canaille comme moé.


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

Picked up a couple tonight, as soon as I back out of their driveway, I hear the sound of a can opening. I ask him if it’s a beer and he says it is. He offered to toss it out into his yard, but I told him to chug it before we left, so he did. Gave me no issues, his lady still tipped me in app. On top of it he says he’s an Uber driver too. Figure it out, man.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> i have no problem with this. Happy pax = big tit


Ummmm......

I think you mean "big TIP" - Freudian slip there. Regardless, unfortunately happy pax doesn't always = big tip. Allowing them to drink usually just means Happy cheap drunk pax.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

SalCoughdrop said:


> What does everyone do about this? In my state (and most that I know of) open container in a vehicle is illegal. But for some reason, whenever I tell a pax they cannot drink in my vehicle they always seemed shocked. Are some uber drivers letting their pax drink in their vehicle? Seems way too risky for numerous reason with no reward besides the possibility of a tip which seldom happens anyways.


When it's convenient for them, we are either taxis ("You don't need car seats in taxis!") or limousines ("You can drink in limos!")



DrivingForYou said:


> Those things, and pax open containers, are both likely to become a problem if you get pulled over for some other reason or are in an accident.
> 
> CALIFORNIA LAWS:
> 
> ...


I've done a ride-along and what happened is the officer drove around a little giving out tickets for a while. So, depending upon how the police decide to fill out their day can influence your chances of getting pulled over. I'm not one to take the risk for other peoples' irresponsibility.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> *When it's convenient for them, we are either taxis ("You don't need car seats in taxis!") or limousines ("You can drink in limos!")*


We are also supposed to be expert tour guides for the idiots who go on vacation and don't decide what they are gonna do until they get into an Uber.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Told some chump to chug it or dump it. He chugged then threw his cup on the ground. Real delightful individual. Millennial of course


----------

